# estação meteo



## manganao (8 Nov 2011 às 18:08)

boas gostava de adquirir a minha 1º estação, e pretendo uma estação simples e fiavel, mas nao sei qual comprar tive a ver e gostei desta http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B131332/cid/6042/TFA_351077/# 
gostava de saber se é uma boa compra ou sujerem outra?


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Nov 2011 às 19:44)

Mais uma fine offset, de marca TFA, equivalente a WH2081


----------



## manganao (8 Nov 2011 às 20:34)

filipe cunha disse:


> Mais uma fine offset, de marca TFA, equivalente a WH2081



entao achas que é uma boa compra a TFA? existe alguma loja online para comprar? o que é  fine offset


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Nov 2011 às 21:19)

Fine offset, é uma estação feita na china em grande escala, e cá no ocidente e não só, e com encomendas superiores a 500 (acho) pode-se escolher a marca que se queira, exemplos de marcas: Watson, PCE-fws20, National Geographic 265 NE, Elecsa 6975/ 6976, Ambient Weather WS-1080/WS-1090/WS-2080, Tycon TP1080WC e tambem a TFA....


----------



## manganao (9 Nov 2011 às 00:43)

filipe cunha disse:


> Fine offset, é uma estação feita na china em grande escala, e cá no ocidente e não só, e com encomendas superiores a 500 (acho) pode-se escolher a marca que se queira, exemplos de marcas: Watson, PCE-fws20, National Geographic 265 NE, Elecsa 6975/ 6976, Ambient Weather WS-1080/WS-1090/WS-2080, Tycon TP1080WC e tambem a TFA....



então diz -m qual seria a estação indicada para comprar? sabes de algum site online para comprar este tipo de material ou loja fisica?


----------

